# Disk and tiller question.



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I am want a 3 point disk.

those are nice disks freepop but I would like an adjustable set.

Natty I am thinking about getting a new set with sealed bearings.

I only want to buy these once.

Who makes the best 6' double gang 3 point disks?

I think the set I saw for $1000 were made buy kubota?

I haven't priced any deer disks yet but I wan't something that is going to last.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Munsterlndr said:


> Rob -
> If you do manage to make a tiller work with your 9N please let me know about it, I'd love to be able to use one. Also, I'm sure your already aware of this but I'll mention it just to make sure. The PTO on the 9n is "live" so if you are using a tiller or a brushhog, make sure you use an over-running coupler between the PTO and the implement. They don't cost much and can prevent a major accident.
> ___________________________
> Munsterlndr
> Curmudgeon n Training


 I have an over run coupler if you need one. I had a 7n and didn't let this coupler go with the tractor. I don't think you can get the 9N to go slow enought for a tiller. You have to get the rpm up near all the way to drive the tiller. When you do that your ground speed will be to fast. I now have a 4700 JD with a 6' KC that I like.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I would second Natty's suggestion to look around for a used disc. I purchased a used 6' double gang disc with sealed bearings for $150 last year. It's a little rusty but works just fine and will last a long time. I'd put the money I saved into a 3 pt. landscape rake and a cultipacker. Lot's of small farmers hae gone to just using tillers these days so there are a fair number of old discs lying around.
_____________________________
Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Rob,

Munster and myself are on the same page here. A small disc like we're talking here for foodplots will be used, what, maybe 4-6 times per year?? I see no need to buy new for that kind of light usage. You do want sealed bearings and the solid square tubing frames makes 'em heavier and more rigid, which is good. These things will last forever if taken care of. 

I will also second the great job a cultipacker will do on your planting chores. its made a wonderful improvement for us. Lots of previous posts on 'packers here as well.  

Natty B.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks fella's keep the info comming.

I'll check on some disks and let you know what I find.

I got a cultipacker last year. That thing works wonders.

Thanks Slow poke

I have a coupler.


----------

